# TTF/OTT terminology inconsistent?



## GnuUser (Aug 31, 2019)

I know that these are long-settled abbreviations, but am I wrong in thinking that the TTF/OTT terminology is inconsistent?

TTF (through the forks) refers to the path that the ammo takes.

OTT (over the top) refers to the manner in which the bands are attached (the ammo still goes through the forks, just higher up; it doesn't literally go over the top of the forks).


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Partly accurate ans a fine question...

TTF is both the fork attachment and ammo path.

OTT is alao both the attachment method and the ammo path...a very good example of the extreme OTT is PFS (pickle Fork Shooter) were in the ammo must fly over the forks...and this can happen with regular OTT as well.

You have discovered a mildly controversial topic and deep rabbit hole of flippery.

Follow your insights. Younhave the awareness in spades & bunches.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

For me OTT and TTF means where the bands travel.

cheers,

jazz


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Gosh! Another existential dillema!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

jazz said:


> For me OTT and TTF means where the bands travel.
> 
> cheers,
> 
> ...





Ordo said:


> Gosh! Another existential dillema!


Hahahaha...I flip therefore OTT/TTF...


jazz said:


> For me OTT and TTF means where the bands travel.
> 
> cheers,
> 
> jazz





Ordo said:


> Gosh! Another existential dillema!


----------

